# Suggestion For Resort Reviews



## WalnutBaron (Jun 5, 2017)

I really like the TUG Resort Reviews section of the website. I reference it often when I am trying to do an initial evaluation on possible exchanges because I think TUG members "get" timesharing where reviewers on sites like TripAdvisor may not.

That said, the first thing I look at is the overall average "score" of a resort before I go in to read the actual reviews. 

The problem is that many of the reviews that make up the average score are based on reviews that were done more than 5--and, in many cases, as many as 10 years ago or more. As we all know, a LOT can change at a resort over two years, let alone 5 or 10 years.

So my suggestion is this: can a score based on the last 3 years be posted as well as the overall score? For me, anyway, such a score would be more relevant. As it is, I definitely pay a lot more attention to reviews written within that time frame than older reviews which may or may not accurately represent what's going on at a given resort today.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 5, 2017)

the overall rating is already based on only recent years...vs all ratings/reviews ever posted.

however if a member took the time to write and submit a review, we will leave it there forever for all to read!

That said...we do realize that a review from 10 years ago is not likely to represent the resort currently etc...but many members enjoy reading older reviews.  especially ones that give suggestions for vacation travel tips or restaurants or ideas on what to do during your week stay!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 6, 2017)

Great! Thanks, Brian. How recent are the reviews upon which the rating average is based?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 6, 2017)

I believe its 5 years.


----------

